# Print signing



## JBtheLD (Feb 16, 2009)

I want to send A4 and A3+ sized prints of photos from shows that I have designed the lighting for to the Directors and Designers of those shows, as a momento for them to hang on their walls. The plan being that every time they walk past the print they will (hopefully) think "Great photo ... great lighting ... must call John up so that we can work together again ..." 

I have set up my Identity Plate to read: "_John Bishop_ Lighting Design" and for it to print in the lower right corner of the print. However it looks very "printed on" and I think I would like it to look more like a hand written signature. I would be happy to actually sign the prints by hand, but don't know what kind of pen / marker I could use without risking spoiling the print, either at the time of writing or as the prints age.

The prints are A4 and A3+ pints on HP Advanced Glossy Photo Paper, and printed on my HP Photosmart Pro B918' printer.

Are there special markers I could use (I'm thinking silver, or grey or red) to do this?

Or should I:

continue to experiment with different fonts and opacities for my Identity Plate?
use a plug-in to do this?
reduce the signature to just my name?
not sign the prints at all?
sign the matt surrounding the print instead?
sign the back of the print instead?
Way off Lightroom I know, but I trust the photographers using this forum, so would love your advice!

many thanks,

John


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 16, 2009)

John, are you familiar with using graphical Identity Plates?

Here's a link on how to do it completely within Lr.  http://lightroomextra.com/. 
Click the 'Download' menu option, and have a look about 2/3s down for Transparent PNG Items (TPIs). Here's a similar link at a blog some of us contribute to, [COLOR=#''''ff]O'Reilly Inside LR[/COLOR]

You can also consider Tim Arme's Lr/Mogrify plug-in, which also enables a graphic overlay. 

These both assume you have a tablet, or scanner, or some means of getting your signature/text as a graphic.

I don't know anything productive about pens or inks, etc.


----------



## Scott O (Feb 17, 2009)

If a client wants a signed image, they do not want it done by any reproductive means.  They want me to sign it.  Most of the 'well knowns' will sign on the border of the print and again on the over-matte, which covers the border.  If print has a matte surface you can use a pencil.  If glossy or semi-gloss you will need other advice.


----------



## pknoot (Feb 18, 2009)

Delkin sells Archival Gold solvent-free permanent black markers that may work for you.  Alternatively, Spot Pen makes pens specifically for handcoloring prints, and those would probably work as well.  I have used a ultra-fine point Sharpie without any issues as well for non-archival prints.


----------



## JBtheLD (Feb 20, 2009)

Brad,

I was aware that one could use a graphical but haven't tried it out yet. Thank you I will give it a go. I have Tim's LR/Mogrify plug-in but haven't really used it yet, so I will have a go with it this weekend.

Scott,

I agree that if people were buying signed prints from me I should sign them by hand - hence my question regarding the correct pen to use. However, these prints will really be "marketing gifts" so I would be happy with a printed signature as long as it looked kind of gentle - I mean sort of hand printed.

Peter,

Thanks for your info re. pens. I don't know if I can get hold of Delkin or Spot Pen markers and pens here in the UK, but I do jave a couple of black Sharpies so I'll do a test with them first.

I've been sent a link to a similar thread that may also help in answering my question:

[COLOR=#8'''8']http://luminous-landscape.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=32'73&hl=[/COLOR]

Thank you all for your help and advice,

John


----------

